# Conductímetro para agua



## asherar (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola. 

Para los que necesiten medir conductividad del agua, ya sea para riego 
o para consumo humano directo, les dejo el enlace a un sitio donde se 
propone la construcción de un modelo de bajo costo y a pesar de eso da 
resultados precisos. 

http://www.sadelplata.org/articulos/groel_060911.html

Se comenta cada etapa del circuito así como el procedimiento para su 
calibración. 
El circuito propuesto se completa con un multímetro. 

Saludos


----------

